# strange behavior by male goat



## Kathy (Nov 25, 2018)

Ok, this is really weird and a little embarrassing  to post but this goat has been doing this the past couple weeks...

This Lamancha male goat has been "playing" with himself and then he lifts his head and curls his lips back and just stands there.  What the heck is this all about? His penis sticks straight out, he crouches and then does whatever and then does the lip thing.

He kinda freaking me out!

Thanks
Kathy


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 25, 2018)

Sounds like normal buck behavior.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 25, 2018)

Kathy, that's  what bucks do ...per the expression  "horney as a goat " ... welcome to  the world of owning a buck, now just wait till he gets  his stink on ........ it drives the doe's  wild .


----------



## GypsyG (Nov 25, 2018)

Sounds like typical buck behavior to me!


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 25, 2018)

Yep!   That buck is peeing on himself & then curling as he enjoys it so much.   It's rutting season.  This is their foreplay behavior.  

Are you loving it yet?     It'll stop in 2-3 more months.  He'll be having pee stained front legs, sometimes scalding from it.   Fun, fun.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 25, 2018)

Yeah, kinda gross huh!  Yes they pee on their face, spray their legs, pee in their mouth... but only during rut. When rut is over they won't do this.
The does think this is wonderful.

Just watch where your standing or your leg will get sprayed.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 25, 2018)

Kathy, here is the best tip i can give you pertaining  to owning and loving your horney, lip curlin, pee spraying darling boy...have LOTS of apple cider vinegar  oh hand to get the stank off you when you have to touch him....the lovely  stench will attach to your clothes, and hair, skin and tends to remain within your nostrils until you blow your nose and take a shower....wear your work clothes when you have to be in his area, then put them in the wash .... do not go out in public with your work clothes on unless you want people running from you..or weirdos  following you home. Congratulations,  your little kid is now a buck ! we have two of them


----------



## Kathy (Nov 25, 2018)

oh boy, when we got him, we were told he was a wether...meaning fixed. My other males that have been fixed do not do this so does this mean he is not? He is chasing around my females that might already be preggo


----------



## Kathy (Nov 25, 2018)

He also loves to rub me all the time and my husband too...like take his head and rub our butts and privates...this is really weird and I don't like it so much


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 25, 2018)

Kathy said:


> oh boy, when we got him, we were told he was a wether...meaning fixed. My other males that have been fixed do not do this so does this mean he is not? He is chasing around my females that might already be preggo


Does he have testicles?  
If he was done with a band they could have missed one.



Kathy said:


> He also loves to rub me all the time and my husband too...like take his head and rub our butts and privates...this is really weird and I don't like it so much


This you should not allow, it is not affection but dominance behavior. A sharp No and tap. NEVER let a buck do this. It can get worse and dangerous if not corrected. Do not let him blubber you, paw you, rub on you. Teach him respect.
What breed is this?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 25, 2018)

adding to above- I just saw. How old is he?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 26, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> adding to above- I just saw. How old is he?


he is 3


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 26, 2018)

oh no. Yeah, any kind of behavior like that has to be corrected.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 26, 2018)

Ok, so today my husband and I flipped him over and we found no testicles so I guess he must just be doing this out of instinct...thoughts?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 26, 2018)

How well do you know the breeder?  
If one testicle is up inside and didn't drop then he still has one. Sometimes inexperienced  folks band and never even know they have a one nut wonder.

How long ago was he done? This is unusual for a 3 year old wether. Not unusual for a newly wethered mature male.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 26, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> How well do you know the breeder?
> If one testicle is up inside and didn't drop then he still has one. Sometimes inexperienced  folks band and never even know they have a one nut wonder.
> 
> How long ago was he done? This is unusual for a 3 year old wether. Not unusual for a newly wethered mature male.


umm... the breeder said he was fixed. He is at least 2 1/2 if not 3 years old and seems to be very "horny" actually getting irritating. My other weathered goats show non of this behavior. How do I tell if he still has a testicle?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 26, 2018)

Kathy said:


> umm... the breeder said he was fixed. He is at least 2 1/2 if not 3 years old and seems to be very "horny" actually getting irritating. My other weathered goats show non of this behavior. How do I tell if he still has a testicle?


is it a ball sac that just hangs and is very evident?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 26, 2018)

Kathy said:


> is it a ball sac that just hangs and is very evident?


sorry but this is my first time with such a "sexual" goat...not sure what to do


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 26, 2018)

Your vet might be able to tell. If it is high up they won't be able to feel it.
If undescended there will be no sac hanging- the teste is up inside.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 26, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Your vet might be able to tell. If it is high up they won't be able to feel it.
> If undescended there will be no sac hanging- the teste is up inside.


so if that is the case, can he still impregnate one of my females?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 26, 2018)

yes


----------



## Kathy (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Kathy (Nov 27, 2018)

oops sorry, have never uploaded a picture...this is the guy that is a pain in the ass...


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 27, 2018)

He looks like a good boy, is that scurs on his head ? We have a registered  buck that was disbudded by a vet..got scurs, i have to work on the one that curls toward his head  often as we don't  want it growing into his head for sure .


----------



## Everett (Jan 25, 2019)

hello (I'm new to this page - bear with me), I have a wether named Troy and he's acting weird. today I was outside with him and my doe and he kept kicking and biting me (which he usually never does - he just was acting weirder than usual). then he kept swinging his head to his "private" area and scratching with his hooves - I've read about "urinary calculi and stones" and that might be it... but he's not showing much signs of "struggle with urinating" or "lost appetite and depressed" but he's peeing still. What do I do????


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 25, 2019)

If he's peeing fine he's probably not struggling with UC...if he's doing a lot of scratching and itching have you checked him for lice? They can drive them crazy!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 25, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to BYH Everett, from NE TX! So glad you joined us, but sorry you have an issue that brought you here.  I hope you'll consider taking a minute to visit the new member's thread and introduce yourself so folks can welcome you properly.  https://www.backyardherds.com/forums/new-member-introductions.17/  There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. You'll get to "meet" folks at the same time. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Oh, and we all love pics, so post them anytime you feel the need! Please make yourself at home!

PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me  will never remember from this post & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## melody (Feb 3, 2019)

Kathy said:


> Ok, this is really weird and a little embarrassing  to post but this goat has been doing this the past couple weeks...
> 
> This Lamancha male goat has been "playing" with himself and then he lifts his head and curls his lips back and just stands there.  What the heck is this all about? His penis sticks straight out, he crouches and then does whatever and then does the lip thing.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy.
I know the lip thing is what they do when they are trying to capture a smell they like. When my does is in heat she does it especially after she pees.  Could also be a release smile, if you know what I mean.


----------

